# cmd ist keine zulässige Win32- Anwendung



## DerStatist (25. November 2005)

Hi,

 Momentan feile ich noch ein bisschen an einem Batch- Script und brobiere ständig hin und her. Allerdings  will das XP mit einem mal keine *.cmd Scripte starten und gibt immer folgende Fehlermeldung aus:
*"tst.cmd ist keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung.*"

 Es ist egal welchen Script ich nehme, ich bekomme immer die gleiche Meldug .

 Selbst wenn ich "cmd" über Start->Ausführen starten will kommt dieser Fehler.

 Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann...

 Gruß
 DerStatist


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. November 2005)

Moin!

Du hast anscheinend nichts drinn stehen......
Andernfalls wüsst ich auch nicht warum das nicht geht.


----------



## DerStatist (25. November 2005)

Naja...
 Mein Script ist besteht aus ca. 200 Zeilen und ist 8KB groß!

 Wenn im Script ein Fehle ist, wäre es ja in Ordnung, wenn es nicht einwandfrei funktionieren würde, aber das Problem ist ja, das es erst gar nicht gestartet wird.

 Außerdem kann es nciht am Script liegen, weil keine *.cmd- Dateien aus dem selben Grund gestartet werden können.

 Die Gegenprobe: Alle benötigten Scripts laufen auf einem Anderen Rechner einwandfrei!

 Gruß
 DerStatist


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (25. November 2005)

Mach doch ne Batchdatei *.bat draus. Sollte keine Probleme machen.


----------



## foxx21 (25. November 2005)

Schau mal dir Regestry durch:



> Ist bei dir folgender Registry-Key vorhanden:
> 
> Code:
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.bat
> ...


----------



## DerStatist (25. November 2005)

Die Einträge in der Registry sind vorhanden. Im Parthtext sind auch alle drin.

 Wenn ich eine *.bat daraus mache bekomme ich das gleiche Ergebnis.

 Die CMD.EXE  lässt sich aus dem Explorer starten aber nicht vom Punkt "Ausführen".

 Ich habe jetzt schon raus gefunden, dass wenn ich es aus der Kommandozeile starte, es auch funktioniert.
 Wenn ich es jedoch "mit der Maus" aus dem Explorer starte, bekomme ich immer noch diese Meldung kommt.

 Ich kapiere das ganze nicht!! :suspekt:


----------

